# HONEST opinions and critique



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have been drawing and painting on and off since I was very young, but never really complete things, and never like the way they turn out (they usually end up in the trash). I havent done anything in a couple of years, and usually just doodle, or make goofy drawings for friends, or christmas cards, etc. I finally pulled out some stuff yesterday and found a picture of a horse (my favorite subject) and made this drawing. I want everyones honest opinion, where do you see mistakes, what do you like, not like, what parts are out of proportion, etc. Do you think that I have the potential to do some commission work? I always seem to be a little heavy on the shading, and I tried to hold back on this guy, but the picture was of medium bay horse. I took me about 3 hours and is on 8.5x11 inch CHEAP and very corse sketch paper with a very hard charcoal pencil. I want you opinions, good and bad, cause I am looking for a way to possibly help pay for my final year at university. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm no artist and I'm sure the artists on here will give you lots of advice, but overall I like the look of the horse. I agree that the shading is a bit dodgy, but it looks like the paper made it worse. Another thing that gets to me is the face, particularly the muzzle part. Its not that its out of porportion, its just something to do with the lines which I can't explain. I think you could most definately get some commisions because you are talented.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I had a hard time with the muzzle on this one because it looked very wrinky on my reference pic, also the muzzle was very dark with a white snip over the nose. I think It would have been better if I could change the ref. pic to greyscale. And the paper IS horribl (just cheap sketchpad from walmart), I tried to smudge the shading on the body a bit, and it still looks that coarse.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yerr, the paper doesn't do it justice. I'm sure some of the artists on here can give you better advice, because after all I'm just saying what I think and I have no experience at art.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I only took art in high school (four years of it though!) but I think your shading is good. Having high contrast between the lights and darks makes the picture much more interesting imo. I wouldn't be so hard on yourself about the shading, if that's the way you want to do the shading, make it your personal style. It would be what sets you apart from other artists.

I think you should try and see if you can get commissions for your work. I think it's good enough, and there's no harm is just getting the word out and seeing who bites.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's incredible. I'm not really an artist but I would try doing a few more horses and keep at it.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

If your past artwork looks anything like this I cringe at the thought of it going into the trash! This is very very nice. Very delicate and powerful at the same time.
I'm in the 'should I do commission work?' boat myself. But I think you could do it no problem.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

holy poopies!!
if thats rough shading I cringe at what mine is..........your work makes mine look like finger painting


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Im not much of an artist but I am an equine fanatic. I think it looks really good. Love the legs.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

It's beautiful. Really and I think with more practice you'll just get better. Personally I don't think the shading is bad (esp given the quality of paper) and the muzzle proportions are a little wonky, but nothing terrible. If it was my horse/comission I would be happy to get something like that.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a beautiful picture.

Good luck to you!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks great! I'd say just work on highlighting the mane and tail better and work on the shape of your hooves. Over all, very nice! Good Job!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I "definately" think you could advertise for commissions. my only advice is if this is your"only" drawing you have that is this high quality, get a few more drawings under your belt so you can put together a portfolio and have multiple pieces to show off to potential clients. Do a few head shots and full body shots of different breeds and colors (I know these are black and white drawings, but you should still be able to tell a chestnut from a bay from a palomino). If you also want to offer horse and rider combos or tack included, provide some samples of those as well. 

I think your overall composition is VERY good and I actually really like the shading a lot. I much prefer a high contrast drawing to a flat monotone drawing. It looks like you have outlined the horse with a solid dark line, which makes it look less 3 dimetional. I used to do that same thing (still do to an extent). Many artists will say that if there is a highlighted area right there at the edge, leave it light. Don't try to outline it. I actually personally like the outlined look, but if you truely are going for a totally realistic drawing, you may want to soften the outlined areas. But as I said, I personally happen to like that look and I think it makes your drawings uinique. I have no training at all short of some of the advice I have recieved in here and from friends, so I am not an expert on technique at all. I just know what looks good to"me"....lol. 

Otherwise, practice makes perfect! I started out doing free sketches for people on myspace and then they started asking to buy the originals. I literally sold my art for only $15 for a long time before I gradually increased my prices. You mentioned the paper being of poor quality. You can justify raising your prices when you start using better quality materials, but for now, start low (like literally $15 or $20) and see how much interest you get. If it seems like too much, you can always raise your prices. 

Good luck and keep drawing.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice! As far as the shading, it might just be the paper, but you could also take a smudge stick to it (don't use your finger) which will help smooth it out and get rid of the pencil lines.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it looks wonderful. I think you have loads of talent!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone for sharing your thoughts. I do have some other pieces done, mpstly of wildlife and peoples dogs. I am going to try and post a few more on here for more opionions. I really value your input, and these little thingss you pick up help me see things that I dont on my own. If anyone wants to share a picture for me to draw that would be nice. I am looking for a portrait of a nice looking horse (something with contrast and shadows for me to practise) in either a halter or western tack. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with the shading or muzzle, this is a wonderful drawing, you could definitely get some commissions! The only thing that bugs me about the picture is the underbelly, the outline looks like it should be rounder. Other than that though, it's gorgeous!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Would this pic work??


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

People have been commenting about the shading, so I will leave that out.

However, try to add something in there for background too!
Right now it is basicly a floating horse.
Try to avoid that by adding a tiny piece of grass under the hooves, or some sand, but basicly give it an element so that it stops floating on the page


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I really lick that photo! I will give this one a try, but not until later in the week (busy with school and work, humph) Put I will post when I am done!


----------

